# expansion Tank



## المهندس مضر (25 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ، أرجو من الأخوة المهندسين الذين لديهم خبرة ومعرفة في حسابات الـ expansion tank أن يطلعنا عليها ، وخاصة intial pressure and maximum working pressure 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## bobstream (25 ديسمبر 2008)

أولا هيا جهاز يستعمل للحماية الدارة من الأنفجار ناتج عن زيادة حجم منسوب المياه نتيجة زيادة حرارة
أما الجهاز يكون أسطواني الشكل به تجويف فيه هواء حيت لما يزيد منسوب المياه يضغط الهواء لكي يأخذ مكانه


----------



## bobstream (25 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## bobstream (25 ديسمبر 2008)

Expansion tanks are required in heating, cooling or air condition systems to avoid unacceptable increase of system pressures during heat-up.




Expansion tanks are in general designed as 


open tanks
closed compression tanks
diaphragm tanks
 Net expansion of water can be expressed as
_Vnet = (v1 / v0) - 1 (1)_
_Vnet = necessary expansion volume of water (gallon, liter)_
_v0 = specific volume of water at initial (cold) temperature (ft3/lb, m3/kg)_
_v1 = specific volume of water at operating (hot) temperature (ft3/lb, m3/kg)_​ *Open Expansion Tanks*





Required volume of an open expansion tank can be expressed as
_Vet = k Vw [(v1 / v0) - 1] (2)_
_Vet = required expansion tank volume (gallon, liter)_
_k = safety factor (approximately 2 is common)_
_Vw = water volume in the system (gallon, liter)_
_v0 = specific volume of water at initial (cold) temperature (ft3/lb, m3/kg)_
_v1 = specific volume of water at operating (hot) temperature (ft3/lb, m3/kg)_​ _With an open expansion tank fresh air absorbed to the water tend to corrode the system. Open expansion tanks must be located above the highest heating element, in general on the top of buildings, where it may be exposed to freezing. _




*Closed Compression Expansion Tanks*

Closed compression tanks can be designed as 


adjustable expansion tank - air is evacuated or injected by an automatic valve to the tank to control the system pressure when the temperature and expansion of the water rise or falls
pump-pressured cushion tank - water is evacuated or injected to compensate temperature rice or fall
compression tank with a closed gas volume - the tank contains a specific volume of gas which is compressed when the temperature and system volume increase.





The required volume of closed expansion tanks can be expressed as
_Vet = k Vw [ ( v1 / v0 ) - 1 ] / [ ( pa / p0 ) - ( pa / p1 ) ] (3)_
_where _
_pa = atmospheric pressure - 14.7 (psia)_
_p0 = system initial pressure - cold pressure (psia)_
_p1 = system operating pressure - hot pressure (psia)_​






initial temperature _50oF_
initial pressure _10 psig_
maximum operating pressure _30 psig _
 *Diaphragm Expansion Tanks*

The required tank volume of diaphragm expansion tank can be calculated as
_Vet = k Vw [ ( v1 / v0 ) - 1 ] / [ 1 - ( p0 / p1 ) ] (4)_​






initial temperature _50 oF_
initial pressure _10 psig_
maximum operating pressure _30 psig_
safety factor aprox. _2_
acceptance factor aprox. _0.5_
 *Example - Volume Open Expansion Tank*

The minimum volume of an open expansion tank for a system with _1000 gallons_ of water heated from _68 oF to 176 oF_ can be calculated as
_Vet = 2 (safety factor) (1000 Gallons) [( (0.01651 ft3/lb) / (0.01605 ft3/lb) ) - 1]_
_ = 57 (gallons)_​


----------



## المهندس مضر (27 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you very much boss , really I apreciate your help


----------



## م عبدالحكيم نعمه (28 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## NAK (29 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالله المنسوب (11 مايو 2009)

:1:أرجو الإفاده عن وظيفة خزان التمدد


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مايو 2009)

في الموضوع التالي يوجد شرح عن خزان التمدد المفتوح في التدفئة وذلك في المشاركات 22 و 23 و 24 ارجو ان تفيدك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t132957-2.html


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (25 أغسطس 2009)

أتمنى من ألاخ الكريم أن يساعدنى فى diaphragm expansion tank


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ياريت تضيف كيفية اختيار الخزان من منتجات احد الشركات يكون حققت فائدة كبري للزملاء


----------



## Magdy Mergawy (26 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ..........*​


----------



## خادم محمد (28 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## engwood (5 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اذا ممكن : كيف ممكن نحدد قيمة 
Min.Pressure & Max.Pressure 
for Expansion Tank (Closed)
ولكم خالص الدعاء


----------



## محب الحرمين (6 أغسطس 2010)

ممتاز الموضوع


----------



## abdelrahim (6 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (21 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## طالب البوليتكنك (8 مايو 2011)

عملية اختيار خزان التمدد يعتمد على قدرة البويلر المستخدم وهناك جدول في كتاب التدفئة المركزية لمحمد سعد


----------



## hewa_mhamad36 (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا هل لكم ان تزودونا بعنوان الكاتب محمد سعيد لنستفيد من الجدول؟


----------



## goor20 (8 مايو 2011)

tnx


----------



## tota04 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## MENA MAN (25 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## الطموني (30 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع حبيت المشاركة بغاية التجديد


----------

